# Diagnostic Cable for X5 (E70)



## Desert Sand (May 18, 2013)

I need to change my battery, which I want to do my self. (2,000 Qatari Riyals, about $500) if the dealership does it, which is an obscene amount of money for a battery.

I have been advised on another forum of this website that I need to purchase a diagnostic cable to hook up to my laptop with diagnostic software loaded.

Can someone please advise me what cable I need for a 2007 X5 E70 (Facelift model), and recommend a supplier of a good cable.

Thanks,
Desert Sand.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Desert Sand said:


> I need to change my battery, which I want to do my self. (2,000 Qatari Riyals, about $500) if the dealership does it, which is an obscene amount of money for a battery.
> 
> I have been advised on another forum of this website that I need to purchase a diagnostic cable to hook up to my laptop with diagnostic software loaded.
> 
> ...


BMW INPA / Ediabas K+DCAN USB Interface:

http://www.one-stop-electronics.com/shop/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=16


----------



## Desert Sand (May 18, 2013)

Thank you shawnsheridan, much appreciated.


----------



## hujirong (Sep 15, 2021)

I found this on Amazon, half price, will it work the same way? I am working on a E70 2007 X5 4.8i
*LZLRUN K+CAN K+DCAN Car Diagnostic Tool Cable OBD USB Interface with Switch for BMW with FT232RL NCS Coding Winkfp Tool32 Programing*









LZLRUN K+CAN K+DCAN Car Diagnostic Tool Cable OBD USB Interface with Switch for BMW with FT232RL NCS Coding Winkfp Tool32 Programing, Code Readers & Scan Tools - Amazon Canada


LZLRUN K+CAN K+DCAN Car Diagnostic Tool Cable OBD USB Interface with Switch for BMW with FT232RL NCS Coding Winkfp Tool32 Programing in Code Readers & Scan Tools.



www.amazon.ca


----------

